# Is it time for another Leeds meet-up?



## winterinmoscow (May 3, 2007)

Or do any Leeds urbanites feel like meeting up for a pint/walk in the park/any suggestions welcome in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Edie (May 9, 2007)

I could be up for a Leeds meet n greet.
You're not all students are you  
Oh, it should involve beer though, or I'll loose all confidence


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 9, 2007)

I'm not a student...

Looks like it's just you and me claire, owing to such a great response to this thread!


----------



## Fez909 (May 9, 2007)

I'd be up for a meet up, but I'm not available many days during the week (my life is nowhere near as busy as I just made it sound). What day do you lot usually meet up on?

Oh, and I'm a filthy student, albeit a 'mature' one, with seemingly nothing in common with my fellow students. So hopefully that'll get me past the "no students" rule/attitude?


----------



## Spion (May 10, 2007)

Yep, I'm up for it too. And I'm not a student


----------



## joustmaster (May 11, 2007)

i'll show my big face.

i was student once.


----------



## Winkybag (May 11, 2007)

Leeds isn't too far from me (about 45 mins on the train ) 
I might be up for this if I'm free


----------



## tufty79 (May 12, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> Or do any Leeds urbanites feel like meeting up for a walk in the park in the next couple of weeks?


is this option still going?


----------



## Bingo (May 12, 2007)

Me and a couple of other dirty lurkers on these ere boards might show up   where d'ya gan last time the Angel?


----------



## mrs quoad (May 27, 2007)

Hello? Wassup? Has this thread died, or did it get diverted elsewhere?


----------



## tufty79 (May 27, 2007)

hope it didn't do this...


----------



## Bingo (May 28, 2007)

that magazine is pure rubbish


----------



## tufty79 (May 28, 2007)

heretic!


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 28, 2007)

Hi I started this thread and then buggered off so apologies... yes I'd still be up for meeting up/walk in the park, if anyone else is!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 29, 2007)

I'd be up for this. Weekend availability is a bit hit and miss at the mo, but it looks like I could get a train into Leeds straight after work, then get home on the last train around 11pm. So that means weeknights are fine.


----------



## joustmaster (May 29, 2007)

Bingo said:
			
		

> that magazine is pure rubbish


no quarter was funny. very funny 

some one suggest some dates and times


----------



## spacemonkey (May 30, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I'd be up for this. Weekend availability is a bit hit and miss at the mo, but it looks like I could get a train into Leeds straight after work, then get home on the last train around 11pm. So that means weeknights are fine.



Traitor!


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 30, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> no quarter was funny. very funny
> 
> some one suggest some dates and times



ok well the next 2 weeks are crap for me so sometime after that? someone said we should go for a walk. anyone up for it? don't wait on me by the way!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 30, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> Traitor!



I'll be back in Cardiff soon enough for a few jars. Have I missed anything? I expect they've knocked a bit more of down.


----------



## tufty79 (May 30, 2007)

i reckon hyde park. maybe less walking, more loungeing about.
provided it's sunny, like.
or sela bar and strawberry beer 
or, fuckit, the packhorse.

e2a: oh noes! i've killed the thread!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 18, 2007)

oh noes! i really have!


----------



## Spion (Jun 18, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> oh noes! i really have!



Yeah, I'm game for a Leeds meet too 

I was still wondering if you're offering tea and cake too  

have you seen the Heb Bridge one too, tufty?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 18, 2007)

yup. i'm just trying to fill time with real urban instead of computer urban 
oh and very yes to tea and cake 

cake, that is, not *cake*


----------



## Spion (Jun 18, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> oh and very yes to tea and cake


 You got PM


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 18, 2007)

Right then folks. when's good?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 18, 2007)

weekend wise, the next three sundays (at the moment) and the last one in july are good with me...
weekday evenings is pot luck


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think all the Southern softies should come to Newcastle


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone gonna float a date then? This weekend or weekend after next, plus most weekday eves looking ok for me.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 19, 2007)

RRRIGHT

first or eighth of july.

either or.

(i'm too indecisive to narrow it down any further)


----------



## Spion (Jun 19, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> RRRIGHT
> 
> first or eighth of july.
> 
> ...


 those sound coo-well to me  

what kind of 'do'? - a park-y afternoon one would allow me to bring doggy, y'see


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 19, 2007)

yes to park and bringing dog


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 19, 2007)

Well folks, I'm going to propose 8th July in a park, - Roundhay? Dogs welcome. Bring a picnic? Early afternoon

Of course if it rains................ pub?

Ps I dunno Leeds so if anyone's got better suggestions.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 19, 2007)

8th it is!
(i've just made plans for the weekend before )
roundhay's good
hyde park's also good - close to town, close to many pubs 


and as a ps, any northern urbs fancy a gardening meet? i've severely neglected mine, and it's scaring me.
urban groundforce minions, please apply here. 
tar.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2007)

so. is this still on?


----------



## Spion (Jul 3, 2007)

it's lookin' a bit quiet, eh, Tufty?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jul 5, 2007)

Folks I'm really sorry but as a lot of you know, esp Tufty, I am fleeing my absuive landlord this weekend so am gonna have to sit this one out. I'm really sorry, totally didn't see it coming. Feel free to go ahead anyway or can we reschedule it? pppppppplllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeee


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 5, 2007)

yup but it'll have to be aug or sept for me now 

massive luck this w/end though... urbanite meet to help you shift stuff if needed?


----------

